# ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

****CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping****










I'll let the pic's speak for themselves, but if you're looking for a good FMIC that will support your stock K04, and a 500HP monster then this is what you need. Core dimensions are 24x8x2.75" bar and plate, this cooler is also used on the R32 stage 3 kits which make 425whp+ and no issues. Stainless steel piping, 4 ply silicon connectors, stainless steel T-bolt clamps, and most importantly no cutting, and stock grilles for the sleeper look if that's what you're looking for.

*pricing - 795USD shipped in the continental USA*

CTS MK1 TT FMIC kit - $795 shipped order online here


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Holy crap that looks good i mean sexi ass hell. can't wait to get mine!!! i do have to ask is that a 450 core???


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_Holy crap that looks good i mean sexi ass hell. can't wait to get mine!!! i do have to ask is that a 450 core???

Thats the one on our site, you can call it what you want, but they're making 425whp with no problems so we can call it a 500HP core or a 425whp core, or a core that just works well.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

sexi can't wait to order that and get that in. the pipe work is def the best i've seen!! what size piping by the way?? just so everyone knows


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

can u still retain the alien? water sprayer to headlights?


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

what kind of pressure drops are you seeing?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (thenamescolby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruzad3r* »_can u still retain the alien? water sprayer to headlights?

Yes, no cutting/mods required.


_Quote, originally posted by *thenamescolby* »_what kind of pressure drops are you seeing?

Never tested that, I'd imagine it's insignificant. We've been using these coolers on various kits for years with nothing but success. If you'd like buy one and test that would be dandy.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

any possibility on different colored couplers?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_any possibility on different colored couplers?

Red, Blue, or Black are available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome, ill be in touch


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

what did i tell you clay







lol RED! what i'm getting


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_what did i tell you clay







lol RED! what i'm getting

I'll get it boxed up for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

cool i'm gonna order that on thursday. i'm gonna order that first before ecu cuz when i send my ecu out i'll take a day to install fmic and i'm gonna clear out the corners while i have the bumper off. will be in touch


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Just got mine yesterday. Thanks to Clay for his awesome customer service. Can't wait to install it. The piping looks
incredible.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

yea i can say the same thing about the turbo kit as well


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

nice pricing. hope to save enough money for this sucker..


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (IM VR6in)*

Any chance of a 180 fwd version?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (T-TownTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-TownTT* »_Any chance of a 180 fwd version?

If you want to drive up from Florida we'll build one on your car, but right now we don't have any TT180 guys locally to buiuld a kit on, if there was somone localy we'd do it in a heartbeat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dumptt (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Vancouver? Maybe we could work something out. How long would you need the car?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dumptt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dumptt* »_Vancouver? Maybe we could work something out. How long would you need the car?

Probably 3-5 days for fittment and jigging of the chare piping.


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

haha i would let you use my car if it wasnt so far...but if you do find someone id def buy a kit


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (T-TownTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-TownTT* »_haha i would let you use my car if it wasnt so far...but if you do find someone id def buy a kit










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Looks good! Does it connect to the stock MAP pipe between the battery and the headlight or does it include a new pipe with MAP bung?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*










Where does it hook up to? I have a 225Q manifold sitting around but not the charge pipe etc.


_Modified by Murderface at 3:20 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks good! Does it connect to the stock MAP pipe between the battery and the headlight or does it include a new pipe with MAP bung?

the kit only comes with the 2 pipes as pictured


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
the kit only comes with the 2 pipes as pictured









Ok - just checking. This way you can keep the intake hoses with the DV relo that a lot of TT owners already have.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok - just checking. This way you can keep the intake hoses with the DV relo that a lot of TT owners already have. 

No prob Joe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i got the dv relocate. just ordered mine yester. i'll post pics once it's in. shouldn't be any problems clays the man!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_i got the dv relocate. just ordered mine yester. i'll post pics once it's in. shouldn't be any problems clays the man!!! 


thanks ray http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

What a nice looking setup and a more than reasonable price.... now I need to swing some cash for it!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_What a nice looking setup and a more than reasonable price.... now I need to swing some cash for it!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Thanks for the compliments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Clay, got the intercooler installed just in time for 98 degree heat here in the valley this weekend. Looks great and works even better. Put all the grills back on and you can barely even notice it, so nice and stealthy. Big thumbs up for CTS.


----------



## Bart'sVR6 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (pchon)*

Ordered mine today, can't wait to install it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Clay.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Bart'sVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pchon* »_Hey Clay, got the intercooler installed just in time for 98 degree heat here in the valley this weekend. Looks great and works even better. Put all the grills back on and you can barely even notice it, so nice and stealthy. Big thumbs up for CTS.

Thanx big P







if you get a chance shoot some pic's







I can host them if need be.


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart’sVR6* »_Ordered mine today, can't wait to install it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Clay.

Thanks Bart, it's in the works, and i'll drop you a tracking # as soon as it ships. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Clay, I'll get some pics to you soon. Thanks again for making a great product. 
Pakin


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pchon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pchon* »_Hey Clay, I'll get some pics to you soon. Thanks again for making a great product. 
Pakin


Thanks Pakin







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pchon)*

Two more going out today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (pchon)*

looks nice....would you consider selling any single pieces? just would be looking for drivers side pipe..


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_looks nice....would you consider selling any single pieces? just would be looking for drivers side pipe..

Unfortunately we only sell them complete in kit form. I'm sure you could get one custom fab'd pretty easily though.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rik-e (Aug 26, 2008)

how much to ship to the U.K.???


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (rik-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rik-e* »_how much to ship to the U.K.???

check your IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Here's a few pics of the intercooler installed on my 01 225.



















_Modified by pchon at 5:47 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pchon)*

Looks great Pakin







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (pchon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pchon* »_Here's a few pics of the intercooler installed on my 01 225.

Any pics with the bumber on? Thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

butt dyno results?
im ready to pick one of these up but im in the process of moving







Will these still be around in say, 2 weeks? I need a stable address for you guys to send it to first haha


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_butt dyno results?
im ready to pick one of these up but im in the process of moving







Will these still be around in say, 2 weeks? I need a stable address for you guys to send it to first haha

We'll have them on for some time to come. We've had a bunch of guys saying they would be putting pics up, but obviously real life comes before taking pictures to post on vortex.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

any chance of a 180 Q anytime soon?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_any chance of a 180 Q anytime soon?

If you want to try and fit the actual intercooler core from the TT225 and the piping from the MKIV 1.8T kit i'm 99% sure it will work. Drop me a line via IM if you're interested.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


























yea i have been crazy busy!! bad luck with the car so far but always works out for the best. it's at the shop again.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

looks great ray http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

yea def. looks great very happy with it. the headlight spray thing did have to come out for it to fit. not a big deal but i think someone had asked before.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Time to get your clutch fixed


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

maybe I missed this but what size inlet/outlet holes does this have?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_maybe I missed this but what size inlet/outlet holes does this have?

Inlet @ outlet on the cooler are 2.5"


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_thanks!

no prob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

would you guys consider selling just the piping for people that are piecing their own kits together?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_would you guys consider selling just the piping for people that are piecing their own kits together? 

Unfortunately, we only sell them in complete kits.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

How difficult are these intercoolers to install? I am just afraid taking the bumper off and removing the Aliens (Headlight Sprayers). 
Is this something anyone with common sense can do and does your intercooler kit come with detailed instructions including pictures for the install paranoid challenged?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_How difficult are these intercoolers to install? I am just afraid taking the bumper off and removing the Aliens (Headlight Sprayers). 
Is this something anyone with common sense can do and does your intercooler kit come with detailed instructions including pictures for the install paranoid challenged?









It's pretty straight forward, I think you should have no difficulties at all, no cutting required. No instructions, but if you can cut your own fingernails you should be able to install this with ease.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bart'sVR6 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

After having this intercooler kit sit in my garage for over a month







I was finally able to install it a couple nights ago. This is a really nice kit and the install went smoothly. Clay is a grade A seller, great costumer service. Thanks Clay and sorry for the wait with the pics.














_Modified by Bart'sVR6 at 12:34 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Bart'sVR6)*

Thanks Bart, looks great







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R1ghteous (Dec 11, 2008)

I will be getting one of these for Christmas.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (R1ghteous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R1ghteous* »_I will be getting one of these for Christmas.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

Should have one by Friday!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (WhyNot08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhyNot08* »_Should have one by Friday!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (CTS Turbo)*

5


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (CTS Turbo)*

Teaser pic from this weekends install. VERY nice product. Welds are a work of art on both the pipes and the core. Complete pics with the article for Project TT.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Teaser pic from this weekends install. VERY nice product. Welds are a work of art on both the pipes and the core. Complete pics with the article for Project TT.









Looks good Joe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice pic for sure


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

i know its a dumb question, but do you have to have it tack welded to your crash bar/frame or is it bolted to the crashbar? I cant tell and i have seen many other cars/hondas that had them welded before, so im just wondering before i order it, thanks.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (jojoenglish85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jojoenglish85* »_i know its a dumb question, but do you have to have it tack welded to your crash bar/frame or is it bolted to the crashbar? I cant tell and i have seen many other cars/hondas that had them welded before, so im just wondering before i order it, thanks.

It bolts onto the crash bar, no welding required of anything.


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (CTS Turbo)*

You have been pmd


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (jojoenglish85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jojoenglish85* »_You have been pmd









PM's replied


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Greetings CTS, I spoke with you over at Audizine about getting the rest of the piping done up. Being in the seattle area I wouldn't mind driving up to Vancouver for a day to get that done. 
Would it be possible to get a bov flange welded on the cold side intercooler pipe before the throttle body? Like a TIAL v-band? 
Thanks!
-Spencer


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Draxus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draxus* »_Greetings CTS, I spoke with you over at Audizine about getting the rest of the piping done up. Being in the seattle area I wouldn't mind driving up to Vancouver for a day to get that done. 
Would it be possible to get a bov flange welded on the cold side intercooler pipe before the throttle body? Like a TIAL v-band? 
Thanks!
-Spencer

We could arrange that, but that would drive up the cost of this kit substantially. We could install whatever you want, but the bov probably wouldn't be the best bet for your stock engine management system.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Ah, I was planning the Tial Q. Its a DV. I will shoot you a email when the time comes. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Draxus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draxus* »_Ah, I was planning the Tial Q. Its a DV. I will shoot you a email when the time comes. Thanks for the reply.

Sounds good


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Draxus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draxus* »_Ah, I was planning the Tial Q. Its a DV. I will shoot you a email when the time comes. Thanks for the reply.

Not sure how you would plumb the DV back to the intake from down in the front fender area. If you want your DV post IC - i'd use the Forge kit. I'm using a similar setup and it works great for DV cold side relocation.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruzad3r* »_can u still retain the alien? water sprayer to headlights?


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Yes, no cutting/mods required.



_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_*yea def. looks great very happy with it. the headlight spray thing did have to come out for it to fit. not a big deal but i think someone had asked before.* 

so do the aliens have to be removed permanently or not? did bvgoosedd do something wrong? just curious for when i order mine.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (winTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winTTer* »_

so do the aliens have to be removed permanently or not? did bvgoosedd do something wrong? just curious for when i order mine.









Send me an IM with your email, and I'll send you an instruction guide. We've got one in the works right now.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering I'm doing a pretty big turbo build and I'm expecting high 500's to low 600's in hp rating to the crank, can this intercooler keep up with a demand that high?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_I was wondering I'm doing a pretty big turbo build and I'm expecting high 500's to low 600's in hp rating to the crank, can this intercooler keep up with a demand that high?

The cooler is rated for 450HP, If you're gunning for more than 450-500 I would consider something like a precision 600, drop me an IM if you need one


----------



## ttinkorea (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (CTS Turbo)*

Hey guys, sorry to ask but I am military stuck in Korea for yet another year. I have a 2000 180hp quattro and cant find any FMIC here that is below us equivalant of $1500. Can anyone direct me to someone that is willing to ship APO? Please help needed. 
Thanks in advance for responses.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***CTS TT225Q FMIC Kits in stock & shipping*** (ttinkorea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttinkorea* »_Hey guys, sorry to ask but I am military stuck in Korea for yet another year. I have a 2000 180hp quattro and cant find any FMIC here that is below us equivalant of $1500. Can anyone direct me to someone that is willing to ship APO? Please help needed. 
Thanks in advance for responses. 

We can ship to APO's the tracking is non existant, so if you want to ship that way no problem. Wire transfers for international orders and APO's


----------



## cheahcl (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick question... does that mean my diesel geek skid plate can't be used anymore since it bolts up to the intercooler piping?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cheahcl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheahcl* »_Quick question... does that mean my diesel geek skid plate can't be used anymore since it bolts up to the intercooler piping?

I have never used a DG skid plate, but I can tell you that bolting anything to IC piping is a bad idea, especially a skid plate


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cheahcl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheahcl* »_Quick question... does that mean my diesel geek skid plate can't be used anymore since it bolts up to the intercooler piping?

By intercooler piping - if you mean the 4 OEM cross pipe attachment points where it attaches to the subframe - you should be fine.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
By intercooler piping - if you mean the 4 OEM cross pipe attachment points where it attaches to the subframe - you should be fine.

Thanks Joe







I didn't think anyone would be mounting any skid plates to IC pipes, that would be pretty...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

no extra discounts for Fourtitude members?

edit: oh,,,free shipping works.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> no extra discounts for Fourtitude members?
> 
> edit: oh,,,free shipping works.


:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

IF I had a stock TT, what else would I need to bolt this up?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Nothing else but you'd have to trim the bumper a bit.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm currently thinking this is the best option out there, I'm just trying to figure out if I can take this on myself. It sounds completely bolt on, how difficult is it to install?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

surfinsk8r said:


> I'm currently thinking this is the best option out there, I'm just trying to figure out if I can take this on myself. It sounds completely bolt on, how difficult is it to install?


It's quite an easy install, we have a load of pictures somewhere on the network if you need some direction, but you could do it quite easily with normal hand tools, and some time. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

the IMs are replied


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> It's quite an easy install, we have a load of pictures somewhere on the network if you need some direction, but you could do it quite easily with normal hand tools, and some time. :beer:


Could you send me a link to those?
I like reading the directions before I order something. Somehow in my head that justifies the purchase :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

What's the pressure drop and efficiency with this system? say at 20-22psi?
What about external pressure drop (the amount of air pressure behind the intercooler) for radiator/condenser effectiveness?

Also where does the bumper need trimmed exactly?

thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

BluHeaven said:


> What's the pressure drop and efficiency with this system? say at 20-22psi?
> What about external pressure drop (the amount of air pressure behind the intercooler) for radiator/condenser effectiveness?
> 
> Also where does the bumper need trimmed exactly?
> ...



Well, unfortunately the FMIC is still at the Ferrari test facility undergoing some R&D with respect to the external pressure drop between the FMIC and the Radiator. I do however know that these FMICs are running on cars in SOCAL and other warm climates with no problems whatsoever. Until the Ferrari engineers report back we wont have any data on pressure drop behind the radiator. At 20-22psi you should see slight pressure drop ~ 1-2psi inside the FMIC.

If you're interested in some installation photos we can you some in a PDF file, please email [email protected] and we'll send them over as soon as we can. :thumbup:


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd be very interested in that info when you get it! Any ETA on that? And email sent for installation photos. Thanks!



CTS Turbo said:


> Well, unfortunately the FMIC is still at the Ferrari test facility undergoing some R&D with respect to the external pressure drop between the FMIC and the Radiator. I do however know that these FMICs are running on cars in SOCAL and other warm climates with no problems whatsoever. Until the Ferrari engineers report back we wont have any data on pressure drop behind the radiator. At 20-22psi you should see slight pressure drop ~ 1-2psi inside the FMIC.
> 
> If you're interested in some installation photos we can you some in a PDF file, please email [email protected] and we'll send them over as soon as we can. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

BluHeaven said:


> I'd be very interested in that info when you get it! Any ETA on that? And email sent for installation photos. Thanks!



Photos sent, Ferrari won't return our calls. Guess the credit card got maxed again


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

stop bumping this to the top!! You keep making me want to buy this front mount!! By far the nicest one on the market!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> stop bumping this to the top!! You keep making me want to buy this front mount!! By far the nicest one on the market!!


 Maybe we'll give you a Christmas discount if you buy one!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

CTS Turbo said:


> Maybe we'll give you a Christmas discount if you buy one!


well if that's the case, who should I have my girl contact to talk to about this xmas discount?!?!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> well if that's the case, who should I have my girl contact to talk to about this xmas discount?!?!


Tell her to email me: [email protected]

Don't tell her to email: nik @ ctsturbo because he's obviously not as cool, but he uses this account most of the time though


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> www.ctsturbo.com


 I know its work to produce these and making them fit just right for our cars, thanks for not making this another $1k+ kit, I hopefully will be getting this next month:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tdor said:


> I know its work to produce these and making them fit just right for our cars, thanks for not making this another $1k+ kit, I hopefully will be getting this next month:thumbup:


Thanks! We provide the best quality kit for your money too :beer:


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks! We provide the best quality kit for your money too :beer:


 ordered today finally:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tdor said:


> ordered today finally:thumbup:


 Thanks a lot, it will go into production today and hopefully ship by the end of the week.


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks a lot, it will go into production today and hopefully ship by the end of the week.



installed and so far loving it, :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tdor said:


> installed and so far loving it, :thumbup:


How did you find your install? Pretty straight forward and simple? :beer:


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> How did you find your install? Pretty straight forward and simple? :beer:


took longer than I thought, but I was doing some other repairs as well, other than that it was pretty simple and straight forward. Just remove the old coolers and bolted this one up


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tdor said:


> took longer than I thought, but I was doing some other repairs as well, other than that it was pretty simple and straight forward. Just remove the old coolers and bolted this one up


Good to hear, the car looks cool. Can post up some pics with the bumper on?


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

yup, sounds as I wash it and get a chance:thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> stop bumping this to the top!! You keep making me want to buy this front mount!! By far the nicest one on the market!!


x2

I just cant justify an FMIC while still running the KO4 :banghead:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> x2
> 
> I just cant justify an FMIC while still running the KO4 :banghead:


If you're chipped you'll see some solid gains, especially if you do auto-x or track days

One of the vortex admins installed this kit and said it was night and day over the Forge unit he had previously. :beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Quit twisting my arm....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Quit twisting my arm....


Cmon, you know you waaaaaaaaaaant it


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

give us a holler for go fast parts.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Draxus* »_Ah, I was planning the Tial Q. Its a DV. I will shoot you a email when the time comes. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Not sure how you would plumb the DV back to the intake from down in the front fender area. If you want your DV post IC - i'd use the Forge kit. I'm using a similar setup and it works great for DV cold side relocation.


i have this it works grate sounds grate


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Ko4TiTy said:


> i have this it works grate sounds grate


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

Finally had a chance to post a pic of the intercooler with the bumper on. Its a very nice fit, you can hardly see it.:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tdor said:


> Finally had a chance to post a pic of the intercooler with the bumper on. Its a very nice fit, you can hardly see it.:thumbup:


Thanks for the feedback, that's a wolf in sheep's clothing for sure :beer:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

On my list for sure. Pretty sexy piece. 2 coats of flat black rattle-can and you'd never know it was under the bumper. Very stealth.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> On my list for sure. Pretty sexy piece. 2 coats of flat black rattle-can and you'd never know it was under the bumper. Very stealth.


 Your PM has been replied :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Those are good numbers for a nice wagon :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Those are good numbers for a nice wagon :beer:


Not bad for a grocery getter, we could get a nicer spool and same power with a smaller turbo, but we had that one kickin around the shop so we used it. :beer:


----------



## tscani (Jun 11, 2011)

Still no 180Q FMIC kit yet?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tscani said:


> Still no 180Q FMIC kit yet?


Nope, we don't have many of those up here to develop kits on unfortunately.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I am interested in your FMIC kit, but I have a few questions/comments. 
1. Is the kit complete with all items I will need to install the IC?
2. I don't want to race my car, however, I absolutely hate the heat sink from the 110 deg ambient temps.
3. I love the stock drivability of the car, but I do have severals mods.

225Quattro
APR Chip
Blueflame Exhaust
Evo "Madmax" DV
Modshack Stg 3+

My main concern is the FMIC blocking the radiator and AC condensor. Have you experienced increased temps on the AC?
Can you tell me the internal pressure drop of your IC vs the twin stock IC's?

I am also considering Water injection as a cooling method and I realize I can come close to ambient temps with water/methanol, but I will consider the potential lower internal pressure drop as the deciding factor.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

deltaP said:


> I am interested in your FMIC kit, but I have a few questions/comments.
> 1. Is the kit complete with all items I will need to install the IC? *yes*
> 2. I don't want to race my car, however, I absolutely hate the heat sink from the 110 deg ambient temps. *me too, that's the worst*
> 3. I love the stock drivability of the car, but I do have severals mods.
> ...


 Answers in Bold :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

is this kit the same as this:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/products/KINETIC_MOTORSPORT_AUDI_TT_225Q_1_8T_FMIC_KIT-963-0.html

the onle in that link looks to replace the crash bar.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> is this kit the same as this:
> http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/products/KINETIC_MOTORSPORT_AUDI_TT_225Q_1_8T_FMIC_KIT-963-0.html
> 
> the onle in that link looks to replace the crash bar.


It is the same kit. Those are the mounting tabs for the intercooler.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Time to upgrade!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

gotta ask what the hell is that used for?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> gotta ask what the hell is that used for?


CTS Stage unlimited


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

lol to funny.... but seriously would love to know what it is used for..honestly looks like a generator for a hydro dam...... but imagine if it was stage unlimited have t have a trailer to just haul that thing...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> FMIC
> FMIC
> ...


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Low compression R32 ready for boost...

Johnny’s R32 is really coming together with our CTS turbo low compression 8.5:1 head spacer, fresh timing chains and Raceware head studs.










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

CTS Turbo

Facebook


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*new TT 225 Q owner*

nice kit, did a few upgrades to my recently purchased 01 TT, disappointed that i can't get a REAL cold air intake down in the fenderwell like the carbino i had on my jetta, does your kit allow enough room to get a 3" pipe with the air filter in the drivers side area where one of the twin factory coolers was


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

rodhotter said:


> nice kit, did a few upgrades to my recently purchased 01 TT, disappointed that i can't get a REAL cold air intake down in the fenderwell like the carbino i had on my jetta, does your kit allow enough room to get a 3" pipe with the air filter in the drivers side area where one of the twin factory coolers was


I've never tried, but I don't see why not.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

rodhotter said:


> nice kit, did a few upgrades to my recently purchased 01 TT, disappointed that i can't get a REAL cold air intake down in the fenderwell like the carbino i had on my jetta, does your kit allow enough room to get a 3" pipe with the air filter in the drivers side area where one of the twin factory coolers was


Funny i have a injen cold air intake on mine right into the fender

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

would this kit provide efficient cooling for 400whp?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

veeko said:


> would this kit provide efficient cooling for 400whp?


Yup, it would for sure :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*** 2nd Annual CTS Turbo BBQ – Post GCVWS Afterparty ***​ 
What more is there to say? Come by after the show for some free meat, and have a chance to win an amazing prize. How do you make yourself eligible? Like us on Facebook, post on the CTS BBQ event on our Facebook and you’re done! 

The grand prize winner will have their choice of one of the following: 
1 x CTS Direct fit FMIC Kit & Installation by CTS for MK5 FSI, MK6 TSI, or MK6 Golf R 
1 x CTS MK4 1.8T FMIC kit 
4 x 5L synthetic oil & filter pack 

In addition we’ll be giving away multiple CTS Turbo Exclusive fan packs which include a CTS Turbo T-Shirt, Lanyard Set, Plate frames and decals. 










Checkout our Blog and Facebook: 

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems 

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

Would you happen to have a CTS stencil to go with this?
I plan to get one within the next two months, and I don't mind giving a little free advertisement!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ALMSTT said:


> Would you happen to have a CTS stencil to go with this?
> I plan to get one within the next two months, and I don't mind giving a little free advertisement!



If you'd like one we'll be sure to make one for your TT kit :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Shouts out to Mike Pauciullo, Steve Porrini, Kevin Black and everyone that had a hand in building up this awesome Street Legal car… We were happy to supply various engine components for this buildup and are excited to see it break into the 9′s…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here’s a couple shots of Larrys open wheel racer, Larry has shoe horned a AEB 1.8T motor into this beast and installed a a few choice CTS components… No videos yet, but this thing looks pretty badass… Nice work Larry!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Aaron’s MK1 TT is equipped with the CTS TT225Q GT3071R big turbo kit, CTS TT225Q FMIC kit, Integrated Engineering street/strip cams, Integrated Engineering forged 144x20mm connecting rods, Eurodyne Maestro 7, JE forged 9.25:1CR pistons, Supertech valvetrain, Clutch Masters FX400 clutch/flywheel kit, BFI stage 2 engine mounts. This should make for a fun trip to the dyno!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------

